#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  акция "Поддержи Тибет" на www.savetibet.ru

## Marianna

Всем доброго времени суток. На сайте www.savetibet.ru можно принять участие в акции "поддержи Тибет", оставив свою подпись в защиту мирного урегулирования тибетского вопроса. На других сайтах с буддийской тематикой почему-то нет ссылок на эту акцию, а хорошо бы, чтобы как можно больше людей узнали о возможности хоть чем-то помочь. 
Всех благ.

----------


## PampKin Head

Опять?

----------

Song Goku (28.12.2008), Буль (13.01.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

Дети!
За мир на солнечной планете
Мы скажем дружно "Нет ракете!"
... и разойдемся по домам.

----------

Aventar (16.12.2008), Song Goku (28.12.2008), Буль (13.01.2009), Вова Л. (16.12.2008)

----------


## Вантус

*Скажи мне, кто твой друг и я скажу тебе, кто ты.
По случаю 60-й годовщины Всеобщей декларации прав человека перед зданием посольства КНР в Лондоне 9 декабря прошла совместная манифестация групп поддержки Тибета и практикующих «Фалуньгун», протестовавших против ущемления китайским режимом прав человека
http://savetibet.ru/2008/12/13/london_tibet.html
О несчастных фалуньгунцах:*

http://ru.china-embassy.org/rus/ztbd/xjflg/t69856.htm (мнение КНР)



> Трехсотая статья ныне действующего “Уголовного кодекса Китайской Народной Республики” ясно устанавливает, что организация и использование сект, еретических организаций или же использование суеверия в деятельности, подрывающей государственное законодательство и административные установления, а также обман, доведение до смерти и вымогательство ценностей, совершение преступлений при отягчающих обстоятельствах должны повлечь за собой соответствующее наказание. Деятельность организации фалуньгун уже показала, что она представляет собой еретическую организацию. Проповедуемый ею “фалуньгун” по сути своей является вредоносной для общества ересью. Мы должны отчетливо это себе представлять. И так, в чем же, с юридической точки зрения, состоит еретическое содержание фалуньгун и ее организации?


http://www.vsesmi.ru/news/2415634/ (мнение РФ)



> «Решение первомайского районного суда в Краснодаре и действия Министерства Юстиции незаконны и безосновательны, мы не признаем их и будем опротестовывать», — выступил с заявлением в интервью журналисту  «Великой Эпохи»  член Ассоциации Фалунь Дафа Российской Федерации Cунь Лэчжи. С его слов, на основе решения Первомайского районного суда г. Краснодара от 26. 08. 2008 на интернет-сайте Минюста в обновленном Федеральном списке экстремистских материалов 23 декабря возникла книга  «Чжуань Фалунь» г-на Ли Хунчжи.


И нет счета административкам несчастных сектантов, кои, по всей видимости, не желают соблюдать установленные порядки ни у нас, ни в Китае. А их рассказы о истязаниях покажутся баснословными любому человеку, имеющему специальные знания - прокурору, например, или хотя бы оперуполномоченному.

----------


## Вантус

Сайт Министерства юстиции РФ http://minjust.lgg.ru/ru/activity/nko/fedspisok/



> Федеральный список экстремистских материалов
> ...
> 296. Книга «Чжуань Фалунь» автора Ли Хунчжи, издательский дом «Камерон», Москва, 2006 г., отпечатанная в ППП «Типография «Наука»» тиражом 5000 экземпляров (решение Первомайского районного суда г. Краснодара  от 26.08.2008);
> 
> 297. Брошюра «Отчет о проверке утверждений об извлечении органов у последователей Фалуньгун в Китае» авторов Дэвида Мэйтаса и Дэвида Килгура, Санкт-Петербург, 2007г., отпечатанная в типографии ООО «Типографический комплекс «Девиз» тиражом 5000 экземпляров (решение Первомайского районного суда г. Краснодара от 26.08.2008);
> 
> 298. Информационный листок «Фалунь Дафа в мире»«Всемирная эстафета факела в защиту прав человека» (решение Первомайского районного суда г. Краснодара  от 26.08.2008);
> 
> 299. Информационный листок «Всемирная эстафета факела в защиту прав человека» (решение Первомайского районного суда г. Краснодара от 26.08.2008);
> ...


http://www.moral-law.ru/publ/29-1-0-30
Сборник "Фалуньгун – культ ненависти" 

В сборнике представлены аналитические материалы по секте «Фалуньгун», подготовленные  профессором, доктором юридических наук, профессором кафедры государственного строительства и права Российской академии государственной службы при Президенте Российской Федерации
М.Н. Кузнецовым и доктором юридических наук, директором Института государственно-конфессиональных отношений и права И.В. Понкиным.
Приведенные материалы рассчитаны на широкий круг читателей. Сборник также будет полезен представителям правоохранительных органов, специалистам, интересующимся религиозной ситуацией в России.

----------


## Вантус

И мне не очень понятно, почему Тибет надо именно освобождать, а не вести диалог об организации школ или больниц за счет сочувствующих граждан, настаивать на прозрачности такого финансирования, организовывать бесплатную юридическую помощь тибетскому населению, чтобы оно могло решать свои проблемы не насильственными, а правовыми методами в рамках законодательства КНР и т.д.? Почему если тибетцев истязают в милиции, то они не обращаются к прокурору (а это возможно было даже в СССР)? И было бы правильным, если бы общественность просила у КНР материалы административных и уголовных дел, заведенных против тибетцев, утверждающих, что их права нарушены в настоящее время.

----------

PampKin Head (13.01.2009)

----------


## Asanga

Вантус, вот уж не думаю что тибетцам актуальна юридическая помощь.
Ты лучше вспомни 80-е, родителей поспрашивай насчет  решения каких-либо проблем с тоталитарным режимом. 
Китайцы не боятся даже иностранцев сажать в тюрьмы по малозначительным поводам, а уж к своему населению тем более мятежному применить меры им раз плюнуть. Тем более что нынешний руководитель компартии Китая за подавление мятежа в 89-м получил прозвище "Лхасский мясник". Нашли кому жаловаться.
Нынешняя ситуация диктует новые вопросы к движению за права тибетцев:
*Ситуация за 2008 год изменилась*
Если раньше на пикетах китайских посольств китайцы трусливо прятались за закрытыми дверями, то теперь они стали явно агрессивнее. 300 человек китайцев пришедших на митинг против 50 пикетчиков в Петербурге стало явным признаком, что теперь поддержка Тибета оказалась совсем в другой ситуации.
Однако Чрезвычайный Съезд тибетского народа, прошедший в Индии так и не смог найти нового решения проблемы, кроме подхода отстаиваемого Далай-Ламой.
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/news/185/

----------

Вова Л. (13.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (13.01.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (13.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

Замечу, что я не только математик, но и юрист. Так вот, проходя "Историю отечественного государства и права" и исследуя связанные с этим материалы, могу сказать, что во все 80-е и даже в 40-50-е в СССР осуществлялся прокурорский надзор за правоохранительными органами. Следователи, применявшие недопустимые методы ведения следствия даже к заведомым уголовникам, наказывались, и мне известны соответствующие материалы. А также мне известно о существовании прокуратуры в КНР и о том, что организована она по тем же принципам, что и в СССР.

----------


## Ондрий

> Замечу, что я не только математик, но и юрист. Так вот, проходя "Историю отечественного государства и права" и исследуя связанные с этим материалы.... .


А ты про "слоника" читал?

Я знаю про жизнь,
Я все про нее прочитал...
(С) Юра Шевчук

----------


## Dondhup

> Замечу, что я не только математик, но и юрист. Так вот, проходя "Историю отечественного государства и права" и исследуя связанные с этим материалы, могу сказать, что во все 80-е и даже в 40-50-е в СССР осуществлялся прокурорский надзор за правоохранительными органами. Следователи, применявшие недопустимые методы ведения следствия даже к заведомым уголовникам, наказывались, и мне известны соответствующие материалы. А также мне известно о существовании прокуратуры в КНР и о том, что организована она по тем же принципам, что и в СССР.


Ага, прокурорский надзор в советское время. 
Вы при совке жили?
В нашем дацане в дугане список репрессированных лам, кого то в лагерь посадили кого то расстреляли.

Меня в 1998 году в Большой дом вызывали и ночной обыск устраивали, за то что я поддерживал монашескую общину, а Вы мне будете про прокуроский надзорв советское время рассказывать.

Был бы в Тибете - просто посадили.

----------


## Вантус

Санкцию на обыск прокурор давал(УПК РСФСР на 1998 г., ст. 168)? Или случай был не терпящим отлагательства, ведь иначе не допускается обыск ночью (ст. 170)? Или Вы просто впустили каких-то левых челов себе в квартиру, не спросив даже, есть ли у них полномочию к Вам входить? Тогда это Ваша вина, могли бы всех сотрудников и послать куда подальше. В прокуратуру потом на действия сотрудников жаловались, по ст.ст. 139 ч. 3, 286 ч. 1 УК РФ или хотя бы за самоуправство их привлечь требовали? В суд за компенсацией неимущественного ущерба и признанием действий сотрудников незаконными обращались?

----------


## Вантус

Потом, вызывали по какой причине и как? Если не повесткой, то опять же, могли б и не ходить, не обязаны. К тому же, в больших домах интересно, люди там вменяемые, поговорить можно интересно, а разговор этот все равно ни к чему не пришьешь, так как без протокола это просто частное общение - Ваше и сотрудника. Да и если нечего скрывать, то чего запираться, не 1937 год вроде (да и тогда вышло Постановление СНК и ЦК ВКП(б) от 17 ноября 1938 г. № 81 "ОБ АРЕСТАХ, ПРОКУРОРСКОМ НАДЗОРЕ И ВЕДЕНИИ СЛЕДСТВИЯ", обязывающее строго соблюдать УПК следователей и пр.)?

----------


## Вантус

А относительно Тибета - если человек совершает преступление или адм. правонарушение - он должен быть наказан. Тибет на настоящий момент - часть КНР, на его территории действует УК КНР. Действия против государственной власти, подрывающие государственный строй и т.п. - наказуемы даже в США, причем гораздо жестче, чем в РФ, скажем. Я лично на месте китайского сотрудника также задержал бы тибетца, требующего независимости в противозаконной форме. 
1. На чьи шиши независимый Тибет будет существовать?
2. Кто или что будет обеспечивать "независимость" в доску ненасильственного независимого Тибета, охранять там общественный порядок и т.п.? Ведь государство - это механизм насилия и принуждения, ему необходимы армия и полиция.
3. Не будут ли персонажи из пп. 1 и 2 угрожать государственной безопасности КНР?
4. А компенсируют ли они затраты КНР на строительство дорог, ГЭС и т.п. в Тибете?

Если на п. 1 ответить - туристы, скажем, то что будет мешать каждому второму туристу являться шпионом? Да и не думаю, что туристов хватит. И не совсем понятно, на какие деньги развивать промышленность и откуда брать специалистов.

----------


## Asanga

Вантус, в 1937-м расстреливали по обычным доносам. Кто донес на монахов в Петербурге известно. Фамилия этого человека опубликована в книге Андреева.
По поводу Тибета: независимости Тибета Далай-Лама не требует уже с 1974-го года. Но Китайцы не хотят обсуждать состояние прав человека в Тибете, они хотят обсуждать условия возвращения Далай-Ламы в Тибет. Но это абсолютно ничего не изменит.
Почему-то последнее время даже у нас в стране критика поддержки Тибета становится глухой как у китайцев. Что наводит на размышления.

----------


## Вантус

А как следует обсуждать состояние прав человека в Тибете? Китайцы отрицают факты нарушения прав человека в Тибете, например. Если бороться с нарушениями, то тогда уж надо, как минимум знать - ФИО потерпевшего, какие права нарушены, ФИО должностного лица, нарушившего права, сведения о том, обращался ли потерпевший с жалобами на нарушение прав в местные органы власти, ответы этих органов. Вдруг эти потерпевшие - банальные уголовники? Или Вы предполагаете что КНР допустит в Тибет международную комиссию в составе представителей не очень-то дружественных стран на основе голословных утверждений? 
Это из той же области, что Терентьев призывал обращаться в суд по поводу невыдаче визы ЕСДЛ. Тогда я не был юристом и по дурости пошел. Знаете, что мне ответили - "а чем Вы подтвердите, что ЕСДЛ не выдают визу"? И правильно ответили, ибо подтвердить было нечем - ни копии приглашения с номером входящего, ни чего другого у меня не было, а сутяг ходит каждый день дофига. Потом говорят - суд плохой. Да, суд у нас так себе, но что мешало на сайте БФа хотя бы номер входящего тогда поместить? Почему все хотят навязать государству, нашему ли, КНР ли, какие-то свои безумные правила и не хотят пользоваться заведенным в этих государствах законным порядком? Беззаконие в государстве начинается с отрицания закона отдельными гражданами.

----------


## Asanga

Людей бросают в тюрьмы из которых освобождают только когда люди уже при смерти. А ты призываешь обращаться в суды. Ты издеваешься?

----------


## Вантус

УК КНР 1997 г.



> Статья 103
> 
> Организация, планирование и совершение практических действий, направленных на раскол государства, нарушение государственного единства, осуществленные зачинщиками или лицами, совершившими тяжкие преступления, - наказываются бессрочным лишением свободы или лишением свободы на срок свыше 10 лет, те же деяния, совершенные активными участниками преступления, - наказываются лишением свободы на срок от 3 до 10 лет, те же деяния, совершенные прочими участниками, - наказываются лишением свободы на срок до 3 лет, краткосрочным арестом, надзором или лишением политических прав.
> 
> Подстрекательство к расколу государства, нарушению государственного единства - наказывается лишением свободы на срок до 5 лет, краткосрочным арестом, надзором или лишением политических прав; то же деяние, осуществленное зачинщиками или лицами, совершившими тяжкие преступления, - наказывается лишением свободы на срок свыше 5 лет.
> ....
> Статья 106
> 
> Преступления, подпадающие под действие статей 103,104 и 105 настоящего Кодекса, совершенные в сговоре с зарубежными структурами, организациями и частными лицами, влекут за собой применение максимально суровых мер наказания из предусмотренных указанными статьями.
> ...


На каком основании Вы предполагаете, что действия задержанных тибетцев не подпадают под ст. 103?

----------


## Вантус

> Людей бросают в тюрьмы из которых освобождают только когда люди уже при смерти. А ты призываешь обращаться в суды. Ты издеваешься?


За что эти люди были брошены в тюрьмы? И какие доказательства того, что именно в тюрьме их довели до такого состояния?
Фиг его знает, как в КНР, но у нас тяжело больных тоже освобождают от отбывания наказания. Это плохо? А также у нас в ИУ СПИД, туберкулез и "обижают". Это менее важно, чем в Тибете, или просто всем положить?



> *УИК РФ*
> 
> *Статья 172. Основания освобождения от отбывания наказания*
> 
> Основаниями освобождения от отбывания наказания являются:
> а) отбытие срока наказания, назначенного по приговору суда;
> б) отмена приговора суда с прекращением дела производством;
> в) условно-досрочное освобождение от отбывания наказания;
> г) замена неотбытой части наказания более мягким видом наказания;
> ...

----------


## Dondhup

> Санкцию на обыск прокурор давал(УПК РСФСР на 1998 г., ст. 168)? Или случай был не терпящим отлагательства, ведь иначе не допускается обыск ночью (ст. 170)? Или Вы просто впустили каких-то левых челов себе в квартиру, не спросив даже, есть ли у них полномочию к Вам входить? Тогда это Ваша вина, могли бы всех сотрудников и послать куда подальше. В прокуратуру потом на действия сотрудников жаловались, по ст.ст. 139 ч. 3, 286 ч. 1 УК РФ или хотя бы за самоуправство их привлечь требовали? В суд за компенсацией неимущественного ущерба и признанием действий сотрудников незаконными обращались?


Я вызвал наряд милиции по 02, сотрудники Приморского РУВД вошли в каратиру вместе с ними.
Жалобу писали - ответ - никакого обыска не было.
Вся история с захватом дацана - нарушение законности.

Есть представления о том какой должна быть правоохранительная система а есть реальная практика, 

В любом случае это лучше обсуждать на на БФ.

Есть только один универсальный закон который действует всегда - закон кармы  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> За что эти люди были брошены в тюрьмы? И какие доказательства того, что именно в тюрьме их довели до такого состояния?
> Фиг его знает, как в КНР, но у нас тяжело больных тоже освобождают от отбывания наказания. Это плохо? А также у нас в ИУ СПИД, туберкулез и "обижают". Это менее важно, чем в Тибете, или просто всем положить?


У меня впечатление что Вы живете в каком то выдуманном идеальном мире,
наверно на своем опыте не сталкивались с правохранительной системой. Мне Интересно кто Ваш коренной Лама и что он говорит по ситуации в Тибете.

Странные рассуждения для гелугпинца.

В Тибете в результате действия китайцев был нанесен большой ущерб Учению Будды. В этом разница между тибетцами и нашими заключенными.

Конечно ситуация неоднозначна, с одной стороны власти КНР, с другой американцы, использующие подобные ситуации в своих целях для давления на Китай.

----------


## Asanga

> На каком основании Вы предполагаете, что действия задержанных тибетцев не подпадают под ст. 103?
> За что эти люди были брошены в тюрьмы?


За участие в мирных акциях протеста.
Вантус, форум не место для твоих допросов. Мы здесь не пытаемся истину установить. А решаем как бороться против произвола длящейся больше 50-ти лет.
Дальнейшие юридические разговоры, будут считаться оффтопом.

----------


## Вантус

> За участие в мирных акциях протеста.
> Вантус, форум не место для твоих допросов. Мы здесь не пытаемся истину установить. А решаем как бороться против произвола длящейся больше 50-ти лет.
> Дальнейшие юридические разговоры, будут считаться оффтопом.


Вот ключевые слова *"Мы здесь не пытаемся истину установить"*. Вдумайтесь, о читатели, и сделайте выводы. Я лично считаю в таком случае, что вообще политические проблемы Тибета не имеют никакого отношения к буддизму и не должны обсуждаться на БФ.

----------

PampKin Head (15.01.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> У меня впечатление что Вы живете в каком то выдуманном идеальном мире,
> наверно на своем опыте не сталкивались с правохранительной системой.


Я даже Новый Год праздновал вместе с правоохранительной системой.

----------


## Asanga

> Вот ключевые слова *"Мы здесь не пытаемся истину установить"*. Вдумайтесь, о читатели, и сделайте выводы. Я лично считаю в таком случае, что вообще политические проблемы Тибета не имеют никакого отношения к буддизму и не должны обсуждаться на БФ.


*Именно к политике вообще никакого отношения не имеют.* Это вопрос выживания тибетцев как народа.

----------


## Поляков

> [B]/B]Это вопрос выживания тибетцев как народа.


Какое отношение это имеет к тематике раздела "Буддийские проекты"? Есть же специальный раздел "Прошу помолиться".

----------


## Dondhup

> Я даже Новый Год праздновал вместе с правоохранительной системой.


В качестве зека?

----------


## Dondhup

> Вот ключевые слова *"Мы здесь не пытаемся истину установить"*. Вдумайтесь, о читатели, и сделайте выводы. Я лично считаю в таком случае, что вообще политические проблемы Тибета не имеют никакого отношения к буддизму и не должны обсуждаться на БФ.


Кроме политических есть и нравственные проблемы и главное вопрос сохранения Дхармы.

Ваши Учителя - тибетцы, кто именно?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне Интересно кто Ваш коренной Лама и что он говорит по ситуации в Тибете.


Вы бы очень удивились, узнав, что они говорят...

P.S. Интересный момент в том, что реальные Ламы демшизой/либеральными ценностями/"политкорректностью западного разлива" не страдают.

----------


## Dondhup

Так Вантус это реинкарнация PampKin Head?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так Вантус это реинкарнация PampKin Head?


Я про своих говорил.

----------


## Asanga

> Какое отношение это имеет к тематике раздела "Буддийские проекты"? Есть же специальный раздел "Прошу помолиться".


Есть такой проект - "Сохранение Тибетского Буддизма" который неразрывно связан с сохранением тибетского буддизма в самом Тибете и Китае.

----------


## Вантус

> Так Вантус это реинкарнация PampKin Head?


Праздновал в качестве приглашенного в гости моими знакомыми из милиции (без сомнения, скрытыми кровавыми упырями). Вантус - это я, Кузнецов А.В.(тоже упырь и притеснитель свободы, наверное) Как зовут PampKin Head, мне неизвестно, но вряд ли так. У Лам я как-то не спрашивал про Тибет, ибо интересовался более важными, на мой взгляд, вопросами. При Мао устроили в Тибете безобразие - да, это так, никто этого, включая КНР, не отрицает. Но Мао уже много лет как умер, а Ламы с тех пор в либо не были в Тибете и вспоминают тогдашних хунвейбинов, либо были и ничего особо плохого не говорят. А если я выйду перед ГУВД и буду орать "свободу Чечне", кидаясь кругом бумажками, то в бубен мне тоже настучат (особенно те, кто в этой Чечне воевал).

----------


## Asanga

> Но Мао уже много лет как умер, а Ламы с тех пор в либо не были в Тибете и вспоминают тогдашних хунвейбинов, либо были и ничего особо плохого не говорят.


Ламы есть и в современном Тибете, но даже подстраиваясь под компартию никто не гарантирует им, что в какой- то момент очередной карьерист их компартии не скажет: "Все. Мне надоело забавляться." и последуют разгоны монастырских поселений, тюрьмы и юридически подкованные показательные суды. Как уже это не раз было.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ламы есть и в современном Тибете, но даже подстраиваясь под компартию никто не гарантирует им, что в какой- то момент очередной карьерист их компартии не скажет: "Все. Мне надоело забавляться." и последуют разгоны монастырских поселений, тюрьмы и юридически подкованные показательные суды. Как уже это не раз было.


Собственно, такое происходило и в 20-м веке в Тибете, до китайцев. Только устраивала это *местная тибетская администрация*. 

Ознакомится можно (к примеру) в книге "Cult of Tara".

P.S. А уж что в нашей стране может последовать то...

----------


## Asanga

> Собственно, такое происходило и в 20-м веке в Тибете, до китайцев. Только устраивала это *местная тибетская администрация*. 
> 
> Ознакомится можно (к примеру) в книге "Cult of Tara".
> 
> P.S. А уж что в нашей стране может последовать то...


Все равно, то, в какой ситуации положение дел в Тибете в данный момент, не идет ни в какое сравнение.
Стать аборигеном-варваром лишенным собственной культуры в собственной стране, не самая завидная участь. Разве не очевидно, что это результат китайского режима прошлого и настоящего.
Разница в отношение китайцев к Тибету на Тайване и в Гонконге по сравнению с материковым Китаем - очевидна. Таким образом дело не в исторической правде, а в отношении со стороны правительства.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Вы бы очень удивились, узнав, что они говорят...


«Опять-таки меня поражало то, как китайцы обвиняют в нашем восстании всякого, кого только можно к этому делу привязать, подобно тому, как раненая собака бросается на каждого. В разные времена они пытались возложить вину за происходящее на «империалистов», на тибетцев, живущих в Индии, на индийское правительство, на «правящую клику» Тибета, как теперь обозначили мое правительство. Они не могли позволить себе признать истину, что восстание поднял сам народ, который китайцы, как они утверждали, пытались освободить, и народ самостоятельно поднял это восстание против их «освобождения», и что правящий класс Тибета гораздо больше, чем народ, хотел бы достичь соглашения».
Его Св-во Далай-лама «Моя страна и мой народ» ,1962

----------


## Dondhup

Конечно китайское общество неоднородно, я слышал что китайцы переиздали Ганжур, но с другой стороны препятствия для практики в Тибете налицо. 

Когда Дрепунг, откуда вышло большинство моих Учителе, блокировали войсками, трудно оставаться равнодушным.

----------

